# Bug Resistant LED Headlamp



## atlcr (Aug 24, 2017)

First of all, this is my first post. Happy to join and join in on the enthusiasm here. Thanks for having me. :wave:

I have a variety of LED lamps I've collected over the years. One problem I constantly have while camping with any of them is the incessant bugs in my face. They seem to love the bright white of the CREE. 

I've been searching and searching and I cannot seem to find a LED headlamp with a warm white (soft white, yellow, whatever you want to call it).

According to this article, bugs are least attracted to warm LEDs:
https://www.sciencealert.com/scientists-have-figured-out-the-type-of-light-bulb-to-use-if-you-want-to-avoid-insects

Can anyone point me in the right direction or do these not even exist?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Aug 24, 2017)

The warmest I've found has been the Armytek high CRI warm. They seem to shift these in and out of production, though.

I have an AA-powered Armytek Tiara A1 Pro 90 CRI warm with an XM-L2 that appears very close to the color temperature of incandescent light bulbs, and my camera auto white balances to about 2800K if I photograph a color neutral object. It looks like their CR123A-powered version (also compatible with rechargeable 18350 lithium-ion batteries) is still available:

https://www.armytek.com/products/fl...-c1-pro/armytek-tiara-c1-pro-xm-l2-90cri.html

I think their standard CRI warm models are more like 4000-4500K.

The main downside is this model compromises quite a bit on efficiency, but I still find it pretty useful.

Zebralight has a couple models listed as being 4000K, which is usually described as neutral to slightly warm.

Another possible strategy is a red-LED. Zebralight has two models with only a red LED (H502r and H502pr). There are also some headlamps available with a white primary light and secondary red lights. I know Fenix and Nitecore have a few such options.

I can't speak to whether or not it will reduce bugs. I'm confused by the results mentioned in the link: the best-performing bulb was the LED style that most closely mimicked the worse performing bulb?

I wonder if perhaps bugs are attracted both to bluer light tones and to infrared light. Incandescent bulbs produce a lot of infrared, but even warm LED's produce almost none.


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 24, 2017)

Bugs are least attracted to red, but the task you're using your headlamp for had better not require color recognition..


----------



## atlcr (Aug 25, 2017)

iamlucky13 said:


> The warmest I've found has been the Armytek high CRI warm. They seem to shift these in and out of production, though.
> 
> I have an AA-powered Armytek Tiara A1 Pro 90 CRI warm with an XM-L2 that appears very close to the color temperature of incandescent light bulbs, and my camera auto white balances to about 2800K if I photograph a color neutral object.



2800K seems nice and warm. 



> It looks like their CR123A-powered version (also compatible with rechargeable 18350 lithium-ion batteries) is still available:
> 
> https://www.armytek.com/products/fl...-c1-pro/armytek-tiara-c1-pro-xm-l2-90cri.html
> 
> ...



I am not too into the design on first look, but it might be different to wear it.



> I can't speak to whether or not it will reduce bugs. I'm confused by the results mentioned in the link: the best-performing bulb was the LED style that most closely mimicked the worse performing bulb?
> 
> I wonder if perhaps bugs are attracted both to bluer light tones and to infrared light. Incandescent bulbs produce a lot of infrared, but even warm LED's produce almost none.



Interesting theory...
I can't vouch for the validity of the study. I just happened upon it while researching. 

It does seem like a strange result and perhaps I am headed in the wrong direction here. Maybe I just need to get used to red light. 

I went camping last weekend (for the eclipse on Monday) and the bugs were driving me crazy. I am outdoors a lot and I'm used to insects in Georgia but they were a bit much. I was with three other people and we all had LED headlamps. We ended up lighting a few candles and only using the lamps when necessary.


----------



## atlcr (Aug 25, 2017)

StarHalo said:


> Bugs are least attracted to red, but the task you're using your headlamp for had better not require color recognition..



I'm used to using red for astronomy, but I haven't seriously tried it with more demanding tasks like cooking. What about a very bright red floodlight with a very dim white LED narrow beam in the middle? Hmm...:thinking:


----------



## iamlucky13 (Aug 25, 2017)

Armytek's styling is a bit different, and they're not as compact or lightweight as some of their competitors, but they're do have a rugged feel to them.



atlcr said:


> I'm used to using red for astronomy, but I haven't seriously tried it with more demanding tasks like cooking. What about a very bright red floodlight with a very dim white LED narrow beam in the middle? Hmm...:thinking:



Cooking isn't a task I'd want to do under a red light. It would be very hard to tell when items that need browning are done, if anything has spoiled, etc.

If you want dual color lights, take a look at the Nitecore NU30, HC50, or HC90. I think they have some of the higher power red LED's of any of the dual color options.


----------



## Going_Supernova (Sep 3, 2017)

I just received a Black Diamond Icon, the 500 lumen version, and it has multiple color LEDs. The main LEDs are white of course, and it has one section with red, green, and blue. http://blackdiamondequipment.com/en_US/headlamps-and-lanterns/icon-headlamp-BD620629BLAKALL1.html


----------



## BauerFive (May 30, 2018)

Anyone have experience with using zebralight H53c or armytek's high CRI warm vs noseeums? Or any other high warm light for that matter.
I've been using a h603w and have to take it off seconds after walking around. So far my only solution is to go handheld but would love to go hands free.


----------



## eh4 (Jun 4, 2018)

One work around is to clip the light at your hip belt or sternum, moves the insects away from your eyes.


----------

